# Canadian 90's Alt Rock (in honour of the Doughboys thread)



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

*Gandharvas*

(I think these are both beautiful songs)

[video=youtube;KalQfUBA1VM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KalQfUBA1VM[/video]
[video=youtube;ELtwUeiG-YY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELtwUeiG-YY[/video]

*13 Engines
*
[video=youtube;OyVF4rWcvks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyVF4rWcvks[/video]

*Treble Charger
*
[video=youtube;PQtPg8fWWsw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQtPg8fWWsw[/video]

*Tricky Woo*

[video=youtube;vW5T-MlxqAs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vW5T-MlxqAs[/video]

unfortunately there is very little You Tube content from this fantastic band. I know they had 2-3 videos back in the day, but they aren't on YouTube. Only a few scattered live clips. Best live band I have ever seen.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

*Thrush Hermit*

(album this song is on is fantastic)

[video=youtube;pcqYwsFJl4k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcqYwsFJl4k[/video]

The Smalls

(ahead of their time, I wish they were around today)

[video=youtube;9UruBan6rxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UruBan6rxY&amp;playnext=1&amp;list=PL9A09B384E1E0 DF34[/video]


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

Clayton Park is a wicked album. I can't stand any of Plaskett's stuff now. Thrush Hermit were slightly ahead of their time IMHO.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

‪Weeping Tile - U.F.O Rosie (HQ)‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

Inbreds, Eric's Trip, Rheostatics, etc..


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thrush Hermit!!! I saw those guy a few times, always a good show. I used to love when Our lady Peace opened for I Mother earth - great shows.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

Lowest of the Low - Your Birthday Party

(I got to play this one live with Stephen Stanley. A bit of hero worship on my part. I don't think I put together a coherent sentence the entire time we rehearsed this before we played with him.)

[video=youtube;O5-HPIj-DfY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5-HPIj-DfY[/video]



Sloan - Losing California

[video=youtube;w57MtEtyWUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w57MtEtyWUA[/video]



The Watchmen - All Uncovered

[video=youtube;Pr_UlE4zYF4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pr_UlE4zYF4[/video]



Universal Honey - Any Road Back

[video=youtube;uWGNeBV_mwEp]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWGNeBV_mwEp[/video]



The Barstool Prophets - Paranoia

[video=youtube;RnxXkkWYTMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnxXkkWYTMs[/video]




Furnaceface - She Thinks She's Fat

[video=youtube;JHAik3krJqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHAik3krJqQ[/video]



And one of my all time favourite bands: Fun For Malakai -- unfortunately they have nothing available on YouTube to share. The Reverie album was their one and only release but it's a stellar disc. If you can find a copy: buy it. Very, very, very hard to find though. Fun for Malakai | AllMusic


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> *Tricky Woo*
> 
> [video=youtube;vW5T-MlxqAs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vW5T-MlxqAs[/video]
> 
> unfortunately there is very little You Tube content from this fantastic band. I know they had 2-3 videos back in the day, but they aren't on YouTube. Only a few scattered live clips. Best live band I have ever seen.


I remember seeing them at the Rivoli in Toronto. I seem to remember the lead singer intentionally falling off the stage and writhing on the floor. Then shirtless (and perhaps in his underwear, I can't remember) he walked to the back of the bar and sang to people on bended knee.

Much like seeing Ian Blurton perform, exciting because he's always on the edge and anything could happen.

I recall seeing Blurtonia one night and first song in Ian's mic stand was moving around giving him trouble. After singing the chorus he kicked over the mic stand, played a solo, then knelt down on the stage so he could sing the next verse into the fallen mic.


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

wow - all geat stuff...! one band I loved in those days was hHead...I thought they would end up fairly big at the time, but I guess their major label album didn't do so well (wikipedia says because of poor promotion...) - I loved bands like Pearl Jam, Nirvana, etc, but these bands (many listed above) really had an impact on me wanting to play guitar and write songs...

there was a thing called woolsock (in '94?) that I went to - lots of great bands, some of which were, or became part of the Sonic Unyon roster - i met a couple of members of treble charger, and Hayden played there...the rest is fuzzy for various reasons, but i remember it was a pretty amazing time...


----------



## wayne_h (Oct 28, 2009)

message moved to new thread


----------

